# What kind of sand to mix with top soil.



## Dude Bro Man 433 (May 6, 2020)

Right now my tegu has Cyprus mulch, a little jungle mix and mainly top soil. I wanna add sand so his burrows hold up better. I’ve added iso pods and all rolly polys and other bacteria that’s supposed to help it become bio efficient.
What kind of sand should I use?Will this effect the biological efficiency?will this increase chances of impaction?any brand favorites? Thank you


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 6, 2020)

I'd be going down the children's play sand route.... just make sure its colour and toxin free


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 7, 2020)

Toxin free is the most important part!


----------



## rantology (May 7, 2020)

shouldn't affect the bioactive cleanup crew. If you wanted to add more to support those, you could throw some sphagnum moss in the mix or perhaps look at some dried oak or magnolia leaves to put on the top (this provides them with food & shelter in one)


----------



## Dude Bro Man 433 (May 7, 2020)

I ended up spending the money and buying the reptilite calcium substrate, very dust free with install. everything turned out great, the sand is really helping out with his toes shedding.i also through in some spring tails, isopods , magnolia leave and bio active booster.
Sand has also raised humididty 10 percent.


----------



## Walter1 (May 7, 2020)

That sounds like a good combination of ingredients.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 7, 2020)

looks like your all set!


----------



## Dude Bro Man 433 (May 10, 2020)

Anybody know if this guys supposed to be in here?!


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 10, 2020)

looks like a type of beetle. could be a tiger beetle. their good, they attack any land based pests


----------



## TeguLover420 (May 11, 2020)

Dude Bro Man 433 said:


> Anybody know if this guys supposed to be in here?!


It’s just a common stink beetle you find in North America, no need to worry, thanks for being you.


----------



## Debita (May 13, 2020)

I get those all the time wherever I have super worms. They are oblivious to everything else in the tank, and no one will eat them.


----------



## bocacash (May 13, 2020)

They are Darkling Beetles...grown up super worms ! Here's more info than you ever wanted !

hubpages.com/animals/Raising-*Superworms*-Morphing-Worms-to-Beetles


----------



## Wickedtactical (May 27, 2020)

Dude Bro Man 433 said:


> Right now my tegu has Cyprus mulch, a little jungle mix and mainly top soil. I wanna add sand so his burrows hold up better. I’ve added iso pods and all rolly polys and other bacteria that’s supposed to help it become bio efficient.
> What kind of sand should I use?Will this effect the biological efficiency?wilincrease chances of impaction?any brand favorites? Thank you


I use coco husk and topsoil. I have a wet top and bottom. Remember they breathe through the soil. Sand would restrict this.


----------



## Dude Bro Man 433 (May 28, 2020)

I’ve already added sand and I’ve eliminated all shedding issues. Plus he burrows much deeper the. Before since the burrows hold better. I do understand what your saying about there respiratory response.


----------



## Dude Bro Man 433 (May 28, 2020)

Enclosure is holding a good bioactive response minus the increase in darkling beetles which commit suicide in his water bowl


----------



## Debita (May 30, 2020)

I love Dubias....hate the darkling beetles. Not sure why.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 30, 2020)

Debita said:


> I love Dubias....hate the darkling beetles. Not sure why.


maybe because they get in the way and the tegus dont eat them


----------



## Debita (Jun 2, 2020)

I don't know why I don't like those beetles - they're really very calm and seem to be harmonious. I rescued a horned lizard about 3 weeks ago that was waiting to get hit by a car in the middle of an asphalt road. He is a little beauty, but was about to become a bigger pancake than he already is. So I picked him up and took him to the community I have going. 

Then....I bought him some harvester ants. OMG..... Very DISharmonious little devils. They attack my crickets, my wax worms, my super worms.....and even the community lizards that run around frenzied while they're getting stung. I've chased my poor alligator lizards, my swifts and my tree dragons around the tank trying to brush off the harvester ants....all the while, the darkling beetles just mosey about without a care in the world. Even the harvester ants aren't interested in them.


----------

